
Hotstar breaks own record for live streaming with 18.6M simultaneous viewers - vinay_ys
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/12/hotstar-disneys-indian-streaming-service-sets-new-global-record-for-live-viewership/
======
vinay_ys
Does anyone know what's the max concurrent streams that (live or otherwise)
that youtube, netflix etc have ever streamed?

